# U of Arizona study on Fibromyalgia Treatment



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

http://rheumatology.oupjournals.org/cgi/co.../short/keh111v1 This study was a double-blind, randomized, parallel-group, placebo-controlled trial Participants on active treatment showed significantly greater improvements in tender point count and tender point pain, quality of life, global health and a trend toward less depression compared with those on placebo.================================================Hello everyone --- I used to suffer from a severe case of IBS. I had nasty symptoms every day for 20 years. It seems that I tried almost everything to get rid of it and nothing really worked (although Ibsacol gave me some relief with certain symptoms).On the advice of my holistically oriented MD i tried homeopathy. I absolutely did not think it could possibly work and yet it has. I am free of IBS, and several other problems are either disappearing or have already disappeared.Homeopathy is one of the most disrespected forms of treatment in the U.S., yet other countries such as France, Germany, India, and Pakistan still embrace it.I have posted excellent research from all over the world that in my opinion validates this energy medicine treatment.If you decide to try it be prepared for a very long and frustrating battle. This thread contains some of the research that I have collected which shows that homeopathy is NOT placebo. I hope it helps some of you


----------

